# Have a great labor day!!!



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2017)

Vintage Labor photo...3 farm girls with live chickens under their arms


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2017)




----------

